# Draft Control Override



## RJC040 (Dec 30, 2015)

I have an IH 434 and I'm trying to use a single tine pipe layer. I think I have the quadrant levers set to 'Position Control' but the implement is still lifting automatically when under pressure. I want to lay water pipe as deep as possible. Does anyone have an answer on how to override the auto feature? Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Digging back in my memory I believe the rod that stuck out by the top link bolt was controlled by the draft control lever. When the draft control lever is all the way forward, it is set for heavy draft, and that rod will not stick out of the casting very far, and when set for light draft it sticks out and contacts the top link mechanism.

The common problem with the draft control not setting to heavy was that rod sticking in the housing in the extended position. 

You may need to work it loose with penetrating oil to get it to function correctly.


----------



## RJC040 (Dec 30, 2015)

RC Wells said:


> Digging back in my memory I believe the rod that stuck out by the top link bolt was controlled by the draft control lever. When the draft control lever is all the way forward, it is set for heavy draft, and that rod will not stick out of the casting very far, and when set for light draft it sticks out and contacts the top link mechanism.
> 
> The common problem with the draft control not setting to heavy was that rod sticking in the housing in the extended position.
> 
> You may need to work it loose with penetrating oil to get it to function correctly.


Thanks for that tip RCWells. I'll let you know if that is the issue.


----------

